# New guy here...



## xikar (May 13, 2011)

Hello everyone! I am new to the forum. Weight lifting history is pretty decent. I am 34 years old, been lifting on and off since I was 20. Have since been married, had kids, and life just took all my time. Needless to say I lost most of what muscle I had, became a fatass and lost motivation. I have only been back in the gym now hitting it hard for a little over 2 years. Lost about 70lbs, toning up and puttin back on some decent mass naturally and am felling like the gains are SLOOOOOWing down and was thinking of making the jump into this arena! I am currently sitting at 5'10" and 195lbs around 15% bf. Im glad I ran across this site as it seems like a wealth of knowledge in regard to anabolics! I have alot of reading and researching to do. I have been looking big time into the PH stuff and am pretty much educated greatly on the subjuct but the harsh side effects, especially on the liver, make me wonder if the real deal is a better way to go.


----------



## Arnold (May 13, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*xikar* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 13, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

wp


----------



## zok37 (May 13, 2011)

Hello xikar  , welcome to the forum


----------



## Oitepal (May 17, 2011)

welcome


----------



## nickg923861 (May 17, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## broke1naz (May 19, 2011)

welcome


----------



## tyzero89 (May 20, 2011)

i think youll like it here....welcome


----------



## Freeway (May 23, 2011)

Welcome aboard


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 23, 2011)

bump for post count bro


----------



## luckyirishguy (May 25, 2011)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Quez82 (May 25, 2011)

welsome


----------



## bammerham (May 26, 2011)

Glad you made it


----------



## cflores22290 (May 26, 2011)

welcome


----------



## suppRatings (May 26, 2011)

lots of knowledge and good people, good look on your endeavors


----------



## jaxx34 (May 27, 2011)

welcome


----------



## mefirst (Jun 1, 2011)

welcome


----------



## HARDBODY71 (Jun 1, 2011)

welcome


----------



## -Hammer (Jun 3, 2011)

Whuzz up.


----------

